

Apple vs Nokia, the patents involved listed - jacquesm

Five of the patents relate to wireless data:<p>5802465 - Data transmission in a radio telephone network<p>6359904 - Data transfer in a mobile telephone network<p>6694135 - Measurement report transmission in a telecommunications system<p>6775548 - Access channel for reduced access delay in a telecommunications system<p>7092672 - Reporting cell measurement results in a cellular communication system<p>Two of the patents relate to speech coding:<p>5862178 - Method and apparatus for speech transmission in a mobile communications system<p>5946651 - Speech synthesizer employing post-processing for enhancing the quality of the synthesized speech<p>Three of the patents relate to security and encryption. The first two relate to UMTS, while the last relates to UMTS and GSM:<p>6882727 - Method of ciphering data transmission in a radio system<p>7009940 - Integrity check in a communication system<p>7403621 - System for ensuring encrypted communication after handover
======
jacquesm
clickable links to the texts of the patents:

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5802465/fulltext.html>

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6359904/fulltext.html>

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6694135/fulltext.html>

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6775548/fulltext.html>

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7092672/fulltext.html>

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5862178/fulltext.html>

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5946651/fulltext.html>

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6882727/fulltext.html>

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7009940/fulltext.html>

<http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7403621/fulltext.html>

------
JoeAltmaier
The point of patents is to enable licensing, and to hang litigation on. That's
whats happening, no surprise.

